# Homeowner repair



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

This should stop the leak


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Now that is impressive!


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Holy j-b weld batman!!!!


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

He spent more on JD weld then your service call


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

and to think all he had to do was tighten the packing nut


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Jeeze!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

tims007 said:


> and to think all he had to do was tighten the packing nut


Or wind a little more packing string under it... :laughing:


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

I have one similar to that. I'll post the pic tomorrow. It's a 3/4" copper line with some billy maze (rest his cocaine exploded soul) mighty tape and a full tune of liquid nails (for strength?!?)

I fixed the leak with the ancient lost art of doing it right (soldered it)!

I apologize in advance to anyone that is or has used the as seen on TV repair stuff. LOL 😎

from the long lost app


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd have used duct tape.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> I'd have used duct tape.


Or that spray sealant you see on tv

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Or that spray sealant you see on tv
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Omg I ran in to that this summer... it took all my willpower not to laugh... and to top it of it was in a mobile......


----------

